# UPDATE: I recieved my 5D3 from Beach Camera bought on eBay for $2899



## dorian7 (Oct 20, 2012)

I just wanted to let everyone know that the 5D3 came today and it is legit. It has the USA warranty card right in it (with the correct serial number). It came brand new, never opened and has a 6th digit serial number of 4 so it is not one of the ones with the light leak. I wanted to let everyone know that this deal was the real deal so if you see it come up again don't hesitate to pull the trigger if you are thinking about it. I ordered it last Saturday and it shipped cross-country and got here in just a week!


----------



## RockerSan (Oct 20, 2012)

Congrats! Awesome price too!

One day soon ill upgrade from my 5DII


----------



## TCampbell (Oct 20, 2012)

That camera?  That's a terrible camera.  I'd tell you to throw in the trash except I believe recycling is important to reduce our negative impact on the Earth.  

BTW, I operate a Canon 5D mk III recycling center.  If you send me the camera I promise to make sure it does _not_ end up in a landfill.


----------



## Sherm (Oct 20, 2012)

Every now and then these guys put up amazing deals on Ebay. I live near them and they appear to be for real.


----------

